# Speed up oil paint drying



## robin623 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is there a conventional way to speed up the drying time of an oil painting? Oil is my favorite medium to use, but hate waiting for it to dry.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Are you talking house paint, or as an artist painting a picture ? 
You can purchase paint additives from the paint shop. I use terebine driers for oil paint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fan?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisn said:


> fan?



gosh , thats a constructive and helpful comment !


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Speeding up the drying can affect the coat. Japan dryer will speed it up but can make it brittle. Xylene or naptha will as well but can dull the sheen.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've used naptha with good success in exterior oil primer.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jacob33 said:


> Speeding up the drying can affect the coat. Japan dryer will speed it up but can make it brittle. Xylene or naptha will as well but can dull the sheen.


This ^^^^^^^ never used xylene for alkyd though. Naptha yes.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Use Cover Stain primer.


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

if oil topcoat is being used, no need to wait for primer to dry


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mastr said:


> if oil topcoat is being used, no need to wait for primer to dry




say what?:blink:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Japan Dryer works, but so does time. Just wait until it dries.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mastr said:


> if oil topcoat is being used, no need to wait for primer to dry


You're joking right? Please tell us that was a joke....


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> You're joking right? Please tell us that was a joke....


Well obviously It doesn't work if the primer is white and topcoat is dark, because then homeowner would know color change


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Seriously, who the hell topcoats with oil anymore unless it's trim or an industrial application?

Besides, I'm about 98% certain the op was talking about artistic painting, not the less noble one we do.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

mastr said:


> Well obviously It doesn't work if the primer is white and topcoat is dark, because then homeowner would know color change


What's the point of using primer at all if your going to paint over it wet? That's just silly talk.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

robin623 said:


> Is there a conventional way to speed up the drying time of an oil painting? Oil is my favorite medium to use, but hate waiting for it to dry.


Wrong forum.


----------

